# I drive in PA...what insurance company 'won't' cancel me?



## HbgDave (Mar 20, 2015)

I drive in PA, not the Philly area. Does anyone know for sure what companies currently allow or write policies for Uber drivers? I've read lots of conflicting information. I've called Erie, No. State Farm, No.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Silence is deafening, ask the member Chili, he is in Pa and claims to know.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Silence is deafening, ask the member Chili, he is in Pa and claims to know.[/QUOTE


Torture. The operative word being "claim".


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

HbgDave,

I have Erie (in PA) and spoke with my agent recently to adjust my coverage. He said they do not offer the Uber/Lyft insurance in PA yet, but according to corp. he would just have adjust my coverage from personal to business. The change made my yearly premium go up $96. (2011 Honda Civic). My policy already had comprehensive coverage as I'm still making payments. Hope this helps.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Zeppelin77 said:


> HbgDave,
> 
> I have Erie (in PA) and spoke with my agent recently to adjust my coverage. He said they do not offer the Uber/Lyft insurance in PA yet, but according to corp. he would just have adjust my coverage from personal to business. The change made my yearly premium go up $96. (2011 Honda Civic). My policy already had comprehensive coverage as I'm still making payments. Hope this helps.


Comprehensive and collision are two different things. Is your car covered for damages in an at fault during period 1 driving?


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion but my policy has both comprehensive and collision coverage with a $500 deductible for both. To answer your question yes I would be covered.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Progressive has a special rideshare policy. Last I checked one needs to be a verified lyft driver to qualify.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

I switched from Geico to Liberty Mutual because LB won't hunt you down and cancel your coverage like Geico will.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

HbgDave said:


> I drive in PA, not the Philly area. Does anyone know for sure what companies currently allow or write policies for Uber drivers? I've read lots of conflicting information. I've called Erie, No. State Farm, No.


I had a state farm agent in my car the other night and we had a conversation about coverage. According to him (no reason not to believe him) State farm doesn't deal with livery insurance at all, in any cases. So, as an UBER driver, if you call State Farm and ask for insurance as an UBER driver they are going to tell you no. He also stated that, so long as your vehicle wasn't in the actual "for hire state" i.e. passenger in the car or on the way to pick up a passenger, then they had no problems covering a claim. His words, "we don't know why you are driving your car, how could we." This is, of course, a hotly debated subject on these forums.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

HbgDave said:


> I drive in PA, not the Philly area. Does anyone know for sure what companies currently allow or write policies for Uber drivers? I've read lots of conflicting information. I've called Erie, No. State Farm, No.


Hi HbgDave - Fellow Pittsburgh (I'm assuming) driver here. I'm actually in the process of making this transition myself. I have State Farm who (like mentioned above) does not have hybrid policies. I can't speak to Davesway10's comment, maybe State Farm will cover Period 1 but I don't want to take the risk and inquire just to get dropped. What I will tell you is that Geico DOES have hybrid policies in Pennsylvania, I called them yesterday for a quote. They're the only national provider to my knowledge to offer hybrid policies in Pennsylvania. Progressive said no.

They asked questions about make/model of car, number of days a week you rideshare, miles per day ridesharing and number of trips per day ridersharing. I answered honestly as I recommend everyone do then I got a quote for two levels of coverage; I'll be signing up this week most likely.


----------

